# Which rifle??



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

So I am looking at purchasing a new rifle. I am looking at the Remington 700 SPS Varmint, or the Weatherby Vanguard. Which is the better rifle? And should i go with a .223 or .243? This is going to be mostly a coyote rifle.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rem and .243.

Actually Savage, 6mm, but that is just me!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Those SPS's are good rifles. I have one in .22-250 and several buddies have since bought them in the same caliber. All have been tack drivers right outta the chute.

The .243 will give you more versatility than the .223. But, if you want a "varmint" caliber, maybe look at the tried and true .22-250.


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Forget the .223, go for the .243 much more versatile.

If you're interested in a .22 centerfire bolt rifle go straight for the 22-250 :wink: .223 is great for an AR but it just would make more sense to get a 22-250 if you're looking at bolt guns, premium factory ammo for either cal is just a few dollars apart. Plus if you ever get into handloading you'll be glad you chose 22-250.


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

I would go with the SPS in .243 for the reasons mentioned above. 
Versatility = Usefulness = More shooting! :sniper:


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

hardwood39,
Sorry, but I can't suggest anything other than a Savage and/or Stevens. Hard to beat the price and you can't beat the accuracy.

As for a caliber, definately the .243 over the .223. However, I don't know what your "other" options might be for hunting. If it's anything larger than coyotes, I would suggest a .25-06. Plenty of power, range and accuracy.

If the game won't get any larger than a coyote, then you might want to include a .22-250, as an option in a .22-250 vs. .243.

One question: What's the expected range(s) that you intend to hunt? This might help in answering the caliber portion of your question.

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## mick270 (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out the Marlin X rifles!!! I currently own two and no longer own any Remingtons. I feel that strongly about them.  Great guns. Well worth a look!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

243, less wind drift, more down range than the 22-250, not as fast as the 22-250 but good enough. 300 yard shots no problem. My handloads shoot about 6 inches low at 400 yards. Factory ammo available almost anywhere


----------

